# 1960 HAWTHORNE 3 speed



## peazweag (Feb 29, 2012)

HI all,well picked this up the other day for doing some bike repair for a buddy.Did some reearch on it 1960 hawthorne,its in pretty rough shape but salvagable.Don't know what direction I'm going to go with it yet,it was fairly complete however the handle bars were missing.I really like the frame & cranket I am leaning toward making it a single speed with 700c wheelset and just keeping it as a rider.


----------



## peazweag (Mar 22, 2012)

THIS SITE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

